# General > General Chat >  Compass Declination by Zip Code

## Rick

If you want to know what your local declination is or the declination of a place you are going to visit here's a handy gizmo to calculate it by zip code. Simply plug in the zip code and click on Get and Add Lat/Lon. Then click on Calculate. Easy Peasy from your good friends at NOAANCFEI...whew. 

http://www.ngdc.noaa.gov/geomag-web/#ushistoric

----------


## hunter63

That kinda cool....Thanks for posting.
Clicked on it and it says enter longitude and latitude ....and I'm thinking "Oh sure now I gotta go look that up.....then entered the zip....
Bingo...Worked.....cool.

----------


## crashdive123

Makes it downright handy.  Nice find.

----------


## Old GI

Great find!  In the past, we depended on maps with 30-49 years old info.

----------


## sjj

Good site - thanks.

----------


## Rick

As do the magnetic North and South Poles. 

http://www.ngdc.noaa.gov/geomag/GeomagneticPoles.shtml

----------


## finallyME

Pretty cool, it matched what caltopo says. http://caltopo.com/map.html#ll=38.8,-98.4&z=5&b=t

----------


## Sarge47

gotta love NOAA!... :Wub:

----------


## Faiaoga

> If you want to know what your local declination is or the declination of a place you are going to visit here's a handy gizmo to calculate it by zip code. Simply plug in the zip code and click on Get and Add Lat/Lon. Then click on Calculate. Easy Peasy from your good friends at NOAANCFEI...whew. 
> 
> http://www.ngdc.noaa.gov/geomag-web/#ushistoric


Nnoooowwwww you've done it, Rick :Clover:   Just when I am prepared to teach good, standard plain vanilla facts about time zones, directions on a map, coordinates and other geographical skills to students, you mess things up with facts and information.   :Thumbdown: 

How can you expect the USA education system to improve when you cite original sources and allow students to evaluate information and think for themselves??  You should be ashamed of yourself.   :Clover:

----------


## Rick

I am. In my defense it's not really my fault. My father was a sailor and my mother made globes. That's why I'm round and leak water. Wait, what were we talking about?

----------


## crashdive123

> How can you expect the USA education system to improve when you cite original sources and allow students to evaluate information and think for themselves??


I don't know.  Maybe its time that the USA education system start hiring teachers that can teach? :Innocent:

----------


## hunter63

> I am. In my defense it's not really my fault. My father was a sailor and my mother made globes. That's why I'm round and leak water. Wait, what were we talking about?


Bhohahaha....Now that's funny, I don't care who you are......

----------


## DSJohnson

Thanks for the link! Great tool.

----------

